# Harry-doo-lally!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here are some of my boy today...we had a real god time today, a very sunny peaceful walk...

Mr serious!! "Just throw the bloomin stick mum!!!"









Happy Harry









A VERY good find...a shiny new tennis ball...some sucker left it!









Zooomies in the hay! Nothing better!



























Happy and tired!









and my fave Harry pic of the day...yes, Harrold we all know you are a stud-muffin-supreme...no need for the look...









Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I think that tongue's gonna fall right out of his mouth!

Lovely pics of a lovely dog :wave:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO i was thinking the same thing Jo Ellen! thats a long tongue! Wonderful pictures!! Hooch will love these!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty boy, and what a tongue! looks like he had a blast!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

don't they just love it when they find someone elses ball, you sure picked a nice day for a walk.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at Harry! He's so handsome!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Wait till Hooch sees the pictures of his black and white boy. I love the pictures of Harry. He just looks so happy all the time. I love the one of his tongue hanging out also. Just makes me laugh.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now is he not to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks, yeah he is a very happy chappy!! 

Hey where is Hooch? come and see your boy...he is waiting very impatiently...he is even threatening a Harry snog...and you don't want one of those...his tries to get the tongue RIGHT in the mouth...uuugh, pah, urrrgh!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh good there you are...he was getting worried!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

you know he's a happy tired boy when his tongue hangs THAT far out of his mouth!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Harry is such a cutie..I love that tongue! You took some wonderful pictures!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You really did a great job today getting Harry's tongue to stretch to the ground. That is a sure sign he had a great day.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry is a happy, handsome guy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so cute, his tongue is something...LOL














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweet boy!

Loved the Zoomies in the hay!

SJ


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

dude, his tongue is sooooooooo long! LOL. i love harry! he is so so so cute!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that is one happy dog! Gotta love the tongue! What gorgeous pictures too.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Those were great  Handsome Harry 

He sure does look very happy!!!


----------

